# apache with ldap

## 5thd.jkcwong

Hello,

Need help with Apache-2.2 and LDAP.

Before I begin, I downloaded the Apache Directory Studio to see if I can connect to the Windows DC and I can.  I just need to choose LDAP (without SSL), and use DIGEST-MD5 (SASL) as my authentication method, then I supply the bind user and password, I am able to search the directory.  It will not accept anonymous binding, and only support DIGEST-MD5.

I have this in the <DIRECTORY>

```

    ...

    AuthType Basic

    AuthBasicProvider ldap

    AuthzLDAPAuthoritative on

    AuthLDAPURL "ldap://mydc01:389/dc=mydomain,dc=prv"

    AuthLDAPBindDN "cn=monitor,ou=Users,ou=IT,dc=mydomain,dc=prv"

    AuthLDAPBindPassword "123456"

    Require ldap-group cn=monitor,ou=Users,ou=IT,dc=mydomain,dc=prv

    ...

```

I am not sure how to get apache to use DIGEST-MD5 to logon, as I am hitting Internal server error...

Thank you very much!

----------

